

The New iTunes Mini Player - cgarmstrong
http://chasingperfection.co.uk/post/2013/5/21/the-new-itunes-mini-player

======
mikestew
Excellent catch, as I've given up on using the mini player and would have gone
a long time without seeing the change had it not been pointed out.

------
tvon
I wouldn't have known it could look like that if I hadn't read this post.

It reminds me a bit of Muine[1], which was my favorite player on Linux for a
while.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muine>

------
abruzzi
I'm just glad they brought back volume control on the mini player. I use the
mini player all the time at work, and the inability to set iTunes volume
independently of other sound generators on my computer was really annoying.
The album art thing I didn't notice because only about 20% of my music had
album art.

